# Bella Hadid - walking the runway for Versace show at Milan Fashion Week 21.02.2020 x5



## brian69 (22 Feb. 2020)

​


----------



## frank63 (22 Feb. 2020)

Schickes Teil.


----------



## Jean V (22 Feb. 2020)

Ich mag ihren strengen Blick. :thumbup:


----------



## king2805 (23 Feb. 2020)

danke für bella


----------

